# Hard error



## Moreki (May 10, 2016)

i remove my HDD last week and for few days is used as an external for the whole of last week. so every time after my PC post, i get a "hard error" message on screen when it gets to window. some of my music don't play no more, neither do my documents open. i know that it has something to do with me removing the HDD but don't know how to fix it... Please help me guys


----------



## Moreki (May 10, 2016)

hi team, i read your threads and was got a massive help from them, thanks a lot... Much love


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This has nothing to do with_ removing_ the HDD other then whatever enclosure, dock or USB adapter you are using to make this drive an external, Its USB controller inside the enclosure may be loosing connection. 
To test this theory, remove the HDD from the enclosure etc and attach it internally to a desktop computer as a secondary drive. If you still getting the _Hard Error_, then the HDD may be failing. 
Download \ Seatools for Windows and run the Short and Long diagnostic on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## Moreki (May 10, 2016)

ayt Spunk, i'm on it. i'll give a feedback on the results.. thanks


----------

